# 24 Hour Chronographs



## Steve24h

Since I'm totally hooked on 24 hour watches I've become somewhat obsessed with finding 24 hour chronographs.
In my limited reading it seems a lot of the chronographs that tout having a 24 hour Hand (at least when automatic) use an ETA7754 or derivative (with 250/200/120/25 sized hands), yet most of them still keep their normal 12 hour hands in addition to the 24 Hour (GMT) Hand. I'm looking for Chronographs that would be 24 hour exclusively (say like the Clycine Chrono 08 *Purist*) - It seems I can find pictures of old Hamiltons (with a Lemania 1877 movement) and Breitling seems one of the few brands that seems to at least still make one model (the Navitimer Cosmonaute), but is that IT for available selection?

If so - assuming one could find a matching 250/120 hole sized 24hour/minute hand set (google is failing me...), how hard would it be for a good watchmaker to convert any of the other plethora of 7754 based chrono's to a 24 hour 'purist' version? e.g. I actually kind of like the Momo Design MD100BK-02BKBK model Chronograph if only it was a purist.

Please feel free to add your pictures of 24 hour chronographs to this list !

Glycine Chrono 08 Purist








Hamilton Khaki 24









Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute








Breitling Super Avenger Military


----------



## ned-ludd

Herewith my two Sinn 903s. I believe they have Lemania 1877 movements in them.













(I'd be happy for anyone to give me more information about these - movement, date of manufacture, etc. - as such information is thin on the ground.)


----------



## traczu

Airman SST chrono, purist version. Really nice looking chronograph.


----------



## dpodola

traczu said:


> Airman SST chrono, purist version. Really nice looking chronograph.


Love the yelp blue combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

Yeah, quite a looker. Unfortunately had to return this Glycine, as she stopped working after two weeks.


----------



## Krogerfoot

Very fond of this Gallet 24-hour chronograph. I never knew a thing about it until hearing from more knowledgeable people on this forum.


----------



## aai

all time favorite


----------



## Steve24h

What is the deal with the dual second hands? Lap time? Looks interesting!


----------



## ned-ludd

Here are some more 24-hour chronographs I've found while prowling the web.

I want this white-face Gallet so badly it hurts.










Not so much this black-face one.










I find these Aero-Compax not quite as appealing but I'd be very glad to own the white-face 12-up one.










(Apologies for the random image sizes; I couldn't seem to upload them as separate attachments. Still new here.)


----------



## Steve24h

Those aero-compax are amazing


----------



## michiel

here's mine.

Michiel>=-

naamloos--6 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## mcx

The Airman 08 has always been one of my favorite Glycine watches. Very difficult to find though. The SST 12 is another stunning Airman, but unfortunately that one is also out of production. Really, the current Airman lineup is not my liking.


----------



## JP71624

Here's my hand-built piece with NOS Gallet dial (Valjoux 7730 motor).









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Absolutely! One of the best and expensive military watches at all - Universal Geneve A.Cairelli Rattrapante made for Italian Air Force

Some last auctions:
https://www.phillips.com/detail/UNIVERSAL/CH080016/64
Universal. A very rare and unusual military oversized stainless steel split seconds chronograph wristwatch with 24 hour dial , SIGNED UNIVERSAL, GENEVE, RETAILED BY A. CAIRELLI, ROME, MILITARY RATTRAPANTE MODEL, MOVEMENT NO. 2'620, CASE NOS. 22'560-7

If you need to know more about A.Cairelli, good read is The Story of A.Cairelli of Roma.


----------



## Afka

Steve24h said:


> What is the deal with the dual second hands? Lap time? Looks interesting!


Yes, this is so called rattrapante or split-second chronograph. I have some rattrapante stopwatches and it is amazing to watch how it works.



> One of the hands, the so-called "rattrapante" hand, sits either directly on top of or underneath the main chronograph hand. The rattrapante hand is started and returned to zero simultaneously with the main chronograph hand. A special push-piece and an additional mechanism make it possible for the rattrapante hand to be repeatedly stopped (so that split times can be read) and then instantly brought into renewed synchrony with the main chronograph hand by flying back to catch up with it. ("Rattrapanter" is French for "to catch again" or "to take again.") All this occurs without affecting the motion of the main chronograph hand.


----------



## Afka

I would like to add *Aviation *24h chronographs, made by Ollech & Wajs. Produced from Breitling stock details after Breitling went bankruptcy in 1979.

Two models exists - 
*34017 *: 3 register with Valjoux 7736
*34017-33* : 2 register with Valjoux 7733















Of course there are several modifications - stainless steel, solid 18 karat gold etc. After Ollech & Wajs ceased mr. Wajs is still offering them through website chronotime.ch Yesterday I got from mr. Wajs his latest pricelist, which still includes some last 24h models.

And I'm especially happy to say, that this 2-register Aviation on the right picture is now in post on the way to me. (Not from mr. Wajs)


----------



## l3wy

Afka said:


> And I'm especially happy to say, that this 2-register Aviation on the right picture is now in post on the way to me. (Not from mr. Wajs)


Congratulations  .. I really like the looks of that watch.


----------



## Afka

I would like to add some pictures of my 24h chrohographs.

My favourite is Franck Muller Endurance. This is the older Endurance generation model I like more. You can have it green, black, blue, yellow, orange ... I don't know what else.









Most famous 24h chronograph is Breitling Cosmonaute, no doubt. The are zillion of models from many generations. I have two, a black one and a white one. These watches are good investment, very easy to sell, but not so suitable for everyday wearing. The main problem is legibility. That's why I'm very happy to get Aviation chronograph with only 2 subdials. That makes legibility much better. Especially you can better see the daily hours 8-16.









Very good watches to wear, 60s style military chronographs. Here again black (Gallet) and white (Guinand). I know that nowadays gold watches are not so fashionable for younger generations. Heh, I'm an old retired man and gold is absolutely ok for me.


----------



## Steve24h

Wow - great posts Afka! Gorgeous watches.

( And apparently I need to start working a 2nd and 3rd job to one day hopefully afford any of those lol  )


----------



## Afka

It is not so tragic. I looked at my papers. 
Guinand was 500 € in 2013, from an Italian seller.
Gallet was 630 € in 2015, from a Japanese seller.

Yes, indeed, Breitling Cosmonaut in a good shape can not be below 2000 €. But belive me, Franck Muller I got for 1600 € in 2016.


----------



## KXL

The Glycine SST Chrono is indeed a good looking wacth but the almost complete lack of lume at the hour markers [miniature bars] and extremely weak lume [20 minutes] for the hour and minute hands had me return it and go with a watch that actually is useful 24 hours a day.

I have two or three other Glycines and the only one worth a damn at night is the Base 22 with the luminous dial.


----------

